

Fixed Scope Projects Set Everyone Up for Failure - tsondermann
http://blog.mojotech.com/are-you-buying-a-product-or-an-outcome/

======
jakechance
One question it leaves me with is “how.” How do you get it down to an MVP? How
do you or can you know what features are the most important? Most importantly,
a fixed scope and budget has a product (even a bad one) at the end. It’s
possible that a fixed budget with many many changes will not result in a full
product. How do you explain and mitigate that outcome?

------
kishfy
In my experience, a more focused product built by investing in testing and
iteration is always more valuable (and more successful) than a large-scale app
built blind from start to finish.

------
dberube
Must read for anyone considering hiring a team to build their product.

